# 2 year old dog "hates" new puppy



## hannahbubble (Dec 30, 2011)

It's only the second day of this however I want some advice as I'm quite concerned!

I have a 2 year old dog called Bailey who is a toy poodle/Jack russell cross. I live at home with my mum, stepdad and brothers. Our family dog, a 12 year old golden retriever named Casper, sadly passed away a few months ago. So Bailey has lived with another dog most of his life.

Yesterday my mum brought home a new puppy, he's an 8 week old cockerpoo called Gus. Bailey straight away didn't like him, which I expected at the start.

He growls at Gus, which I was expecting if Gus was doing something which he needs to learn not to do such as jumping on Bailey. However, Bailey growls if Gus even comes too close to him, or sometimes if Gus just moves. Even if they are at opposite ends of the room!

There have been a few instances where Bailey has gone past just growling and has chased after Gus, snapping at him. The most recent was simply because Gus came into the room towards us.

I need help and advice! I dont want this to go on as not only are we finding it stressful but it must be very stressful for both dogs too!


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm not an expert and some will, I'm sure, will be along shortly with more detailed advice, but for starters I'd keep the pup and 2 year old separate.

Do you have a crate or playpen for the pup?


----------



## hannahbubble (Dec 30, 2011)

They both have crates - Baileys is upstairs in my room where he's always slept, and the puppys is downstairs at the minute.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Most adult dogs dont like puppies, they are bouncy and full of energy and dont know the rules of interaction yet. I would say to keep any interactions supervised and when you cant or your older dog has had enough step in and separate them. Make sure you are still giving him attention too as i know how much time new pups take up and its easy for one dog to get left out.

Does it happen any other times?

where there treats out? food? toys?


----------



## hannahbubble (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi Amelia. We have all been making sure to give Bailey as much attention as possible, more than normal from some other members of the family. 

Gus isn't doing anything now that I would say is deserving of a growl - he won't go near Bailey because he's learnt that he's a bit scary! I feel like some of it is jealousy on Baileys part but I don't know how to stop it. Today we're trying to ignore him if he's growling but lots of fuss when he's being "nice". It's not working yet though!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

hannahbubble said:


> It's only the second day of this however I want some advice as I'm quite concerned!
> 
> I have a 2 year old dog called Bailey who is a toy poodle/Jack russell cross. I live at home with my mum, stepdad and brothers. Our family dog, a 12 year old golden retriever named Casper, sadly passed away a few months ago. So Bailey has lived with another dog most of his life.
> 
> ...


Personally I have found that existing/older dogs deal with a new one at first mostly in one of two ways. They will either ignore them totally and want nothing whatsoever to do with them, or they will growl, and if that's ignored, particularly with pups who might not take heed and persist, they will even then, show teeth, air snap making no contact and even lunge and chase them off. As long as they are not making contact or show no intention to hurt and its mostly all verbal and posturing and as long as the pup isn't scared or really freaked out. Then usually it sorts itself out. Once the pup has got the message and the older is convinced the pups not going to drive them mad and they will get space and peace when they want it. then usually you start to see the pup being allowed to lay with them at quieter moments, and then finally they may invite the pup to play or interact, usually at the older dogs invitation and finishing it when he decides. Its early days yet, but assuming your older one hasn't got any behavioural issues especially known dog aggression and he is usually laid back and friendly and accepting of dogs generally, then I wouldn't be panicking just yet.

I would keep things low key, don't leave them together unsupervised and continue to have supervised introductions only at the moment. Crate training is useful as they can get used to being together and sharing space without any worries.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

It's very early days believe me. Bailey could well be frightened of the pup which is why he's warning him off. It's a very common reaction from an older dog when a new puppy is introduced into the household.

They will settle down together just give it time as it can takes days, weeks or even months.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Its like a repeat of our situation last year. Our other Golden Retriever Bonnie passed away in August and our cockerpoo puppy Teddy arrived end of October. Amber our current Golden Retriever hated him and would growl whenever he tried to jump up on the sofa in front of her. She did this for a good six weeks, but once he started growing and acting more like a dog to her, she got better. They're now the best of friends.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

It's a totally normal reaction. Just make sure all interactions are heavily supervised and eventually your older dog will accept the new pup. They may never be best friends, or they may become inseparable. It's only been 2 days, give 'em a chance 

Once you start being able to take them on walks together it should become easier as walks really help bonding with dogs. Although the pup won't be able to go out for nearly as long as your older dog, but that means that the older one can have longer walks on his own to get away from the puppy.


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

My yorkie has been like this with every pup that we have had! She hates them on sight, snarls if they so much as look at her and will go for them if they go near her. However, the day they suddenly get as big as her, she falls in love and becomes their best friend!
We currently have 2 dogs younger than her (Dexter who is now 4 and Alfie who is 2) and she hated them both when they were pups. They are all now the best of friends and play really nicely.

Just make sure you don't leave them alone together, but at least the pup is learning to respect Bailey. However, you also have to be rather careful - I know someone whose second dog was so terrorised by the resident first dog he is really anxious around all dogs now so make sure this doesn't happen to your pup.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I can remember going back a few years we had a 5 year old GSP and then brought home litter mate rottie pups. He too had always lived with other dogs but he hated these two on sight and would growl and snarl lifting his lip whenever they came in the same room as him. He would really give them what for if they tried to play with him or invaded his space. We kept them separate apart from when we could be in the room supervising when we would divert the pups away from him. We made sure he had lots of special time with us with no pups around so his walks, trips in the car, going up to bed early and sleeping upstairs with us while the pups were kept downstairs etc. He only really started to accept them when they were a bit bigger and could come out on walks and they all ended up the best of mates.

When we brought Indie this rottie pup home from rescue at 9 weeks of age we also had to keep her separate from the older pointer boys as she got them over excited and they would get too rough with her - Arthur tried to swing her by the leg and they tried to use her like a tug toy so unless we could be right there within touching distance they were kept separate until she was big enough to hold her own. Now she just sits on them if they get too frisky.


----------

